# Garage / Man Cave Journal



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, we moved in 6 weeks ago and got all of the stuff in the garage. I already had one set, but purchased 3 more sets of shelves from costco to stow most of the stuff. These helped tidy things up but even after tidying it up, I knew I'd be moving it all again but there was no choice as it had to be put somewhere to start with!

Our house is a new build and came with a detatched double garage. This is during the build.



Almost finished - just missing some more wood cladding on the front and some doors!



One of the first things was to get a spare TV on the wall. It's on a long arm mount which allows it to move out from the wall or sit flush. Also shown is my Cambridge Audio cd player and amp and my well used but great sounding Jamo speakers - they're only 12 years old!. We have a reasonable 5.1 set up in the house which plays good stereo music so the CA stuff needed a spot!



The rest of the garage is now a state again as everything has been moved away from the walls for painting.



The 8x4's are 5 sheets of ply ready for the building of a lifting platform. Hopefully, they'll provided a good home for my recently delivered CF475 rack, bench, Olympic barbell and 245kg worth of plates!





Painting commenced on the left side first. It's soul destroying with a brush. Tried it with a roller, even a masonry one and it was crap so switched to the brush and it went on much better.



3 coats later.




That's a big wall to paint! (3 times!!)


Best get started...



First Coat done!



After another 2 coats, I plan on clearing one side of the floor and getting started on painting it. I have a 2 pack product that will hopefully do the job perfectly. Getting rid of the dusting can't come soon enough.

Matt


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Have you tried using a floor broom to paint it?
That's how I did my garage and it took no time at all.

Garage looks great. I'd love one that big. Top work


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks good i need a double garage


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> Have you tried using a floor broom to paint it?
> That's how I did my garage and it took no time at all.
> 
> Garage looks great. I'd love one that big. Top work


No, I didn't. If only I knew!

Various searches suggested a decent masonry roller with a long pile but it was garbage. It was also quite a mess with the amount of paint you need to get on to fill the holes.

I've only got to finish it off now otherwise I'd give it a try.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I too painted my double garage with a 4" brush last summer using sandtex trade masonry. 
Mine took 3 coats and around 30l of paint. 

It's a perfect finish mind you now.

I tried all methods but the brush was by far the best. Lucky I had the iPod on the go.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good mate.


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking - what is the external finish?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

tigerspill said:


> If you don't mind me asking - what is the external finish?


The outside is just wood cladding painted black. It's not in the best condition actually so it's on the snagging list. If it was tidy, it would look great IMO.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

So, small update. Been really short of time with work, family stuff and xmas but I've spent a few more hours on the walls and got them finished off. The right side was all done by brush with the first coat taking 3 hours, the second 2 hours and the final coat about 80 mins. I left it for about 24 hrs to dry each time and the finish is spot on. Here's the finished right hand side:










Next was to move everything to one side to get started on the floor. It's annoying to know I have to move it all over again but I'm planning on building the platform ASAP so as soon as the right side floor is done, I'll set it out. Here's the left side before floor painting!



Couldn't resist sizing up the planned location of the platform:



First coat of floor paint on:



I say floor paint, but it's actually a 2 pack product from resiseal - a local company who. After a chat about what I needed, recommended their coloured sealer. It should seal the floor and leave a durable grey finish too. Anyone interested, this is what it is:

http://www.resifloor.co.uk/Floor_&_...46/p3413/Resiseal™_Coloured/product_info.html


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You lucky man, some of us can only dream of a garage of like that. Can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking like a brilliant space, be good to see it all finished!


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

horico said:


> The outside is just wood cladding painted black. It's not in the best condition actually so it's on the snagging list. If it was tidy, it would look great IMO.


Thanks. I thought it was like a PVC type cladding.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Update:

5 more hrs spent on things today.

Second coat of floor paint went on much better and went further. Bodes well for when I do the second half. Although you can see the imperfections in the concrete, it's otherwise pretty nice and smooth.



I'd been debating what to do with the skirting, from dipping, spraying or wrapping but a quick visit to b & q and I spotted a large sheet of MDF for £20 which they cut in to 6" wide lengths for me. They also threw in a few extra off cuts that were lying around which was nice of them. I started to size them up and cut down:



They were given 2 coats of primer and then a coat of gloss black. Another coat is required and hopefully they'll look ok:



Next up was 2 coats of varnish on the single piece of hardwood ply which is the top layer of the platform:





Now on to the platform. These pieces were going on the bottom and as I've chosen to glue and screw it together, it would be a pig to reposition or move in the future (the wood will weight approx 150kg!!) if I ever wanted to so I cut several hand-holds which will allow you to lift it as there will be another piece of ply on top:



That was repeated on a second piece before being positioned close to where they'll live. Both pieces down:



Two more pieces were laid on top at right angles with a load of wood glue in between:





That's it so far, tomorrow should be another coat on the skirting and more assembly of the platform. Fortunately, I also managed to cut the horse matting today so its just a case of putting it together.

Thanks for reading so far!


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

horico said:


> Update:
> 
> They were given 2 coats of primer and then a coat of gloss black. Another coat is required and hopefully they'll look ok:


What you will be using to stick the skirting boards


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

greg2222 said:


> What you will be using to stick the skirting boards


As the walls are pretty straight, I'm just gonna use some adhesive. I can always follow up with some screws if I have issues. Hopefully it will all go well!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Bit more time spent today. Needed to get the platform finished as well as another coat of paint on the skirting. The top sheet of varnished ply went on after a liberal application of glue followed by about a million screws! Probably put more in than needed but went for uniform looks as well as strength and security.








After basking in DIY glory (if your hadn't already guessed by now, I'm clueless at everything done so far, I'm just making it up as I go along!), I put another coat on the skirting and called it a day. One thing I was made up with was how useful my recently acquired impact driver was. It really helped with the screws.


I'm busy tomorrow so won't get chance to do more until the new year but it's skirting to fit on the right next, then everything can be moved over to allow the left side floor to be painted.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

i just bought skirting and painted it with the same paint i did the lower walls in


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

robby71 said:


> i just bought skirting and painted it with the same paint i did the lower walls in


What did you use to insulate the garage door? Does it work?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Today saw 7-8hrs on the garage.

Jobs completed:
- skirting fitted to right side
- platform in to final position
- all stuff cleared from left hand side ready for painting
- rack and bench assembled
- floor swept and hoovered
- first coat of epoxy on left side

Bit shattered and my right forearm / wrist has been getting worse everyday. It'll be glad of a rest soon! Only a couple of pics:

Platform down and shelving moved:


Let assembly commence!


All done!


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmm, looks you're just a little bit too close to the wall on your left side?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Big D Cro said:


> Hmmm, looks you're just a little bit too close to the wall on your left side?


How do you mean dude? The platform starts about 6 inches from the wall on the left of the pic and tucked up against it where Jonny is :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

garage looks good, will you be storing the car in there? just our double the floor is flaking (painted by the previous owner where the car wheels sit). so interested how you get on, looks very tidy though.

given the choice had i seen ours being built i'd have asked the question and paid to see if it could be built with a single door it makes life so much easier.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

losi_8_boy said:


> What did you use to insulate the garage door? Does it work?


It's insulation on a roll (foil on both sides) - cut to shape and spray glue keeps it on the door (hasn't peeled away in 2 years so far), all joins were taped up with duck tape

It's stopped the freezing cold from the metal doors (front and side) and the condensation


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> garage looks good, will you be storing the car in there? just our double the floor is flaking (painted by the previous owner where the car wheels sit). so interested how you get on, looks very tidy though.
> 
> given the choice had i seen ours being built i'd have asked the question and paid to see if it could be built with a single door it makes life so much easier.


Cheers buddy. Well likely keep the golf in there until I can convince SWMBO that a new bike or garage queen would be more appropriate! I had a good talk with the floor sealant supplier who assured me the flaking that occurs with standard garage floor paints wouldn't happen. He specifically recommended this product and not an all out industrial style 2 pack epoxy. The technical side of things I'm not clued up on but you have to mix this one before using and have a limited pot life once mixed. Here's some pics of the last batch I mixed up earlier to finish the second coat of the left side:



I thought I'd want a single door myself but how it's now set up with the gym and shelving, it would be a waste to go to all the trouble of swopping to a single now I think. I'd like some good roller doors though, with a remote. That would be my ideal and I'll hopefully upgrade in the future.

Matt


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Today didn't see much change except for inspecting the floor which has dried well - I'm really pleased with how it turned out. Got a couple of pictures on the wall that I've had for over 3 years in the hope I'd one day have a garage to hang them in!

Next jobs are to get a workout in, finish the skirting on the left side, stow a few things in the roof space and get the shelves sorted / organised. Hopefully some lights will get added this week so I can see what I'm doing without the work light being on.

Pics, finished floor:


Pics up:


Some organising to do!


From the front:


----------



## Mk90 (Aug 4, 2011)

looking good! The next step for my garage is floor paint as well. Liking the grey :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Do you have the details of the floor stuff?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> Do you have the details of the floor stuff?


Bottom of the first page buddy.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Back at work now so progress is as and when!

Had a small delivery of some led's to try.


Put some above the rack and they do a good job of lighting that area. I'd need a load to do the whole garage though so undecided whether I'll get any more or go with fluorescents on the other (car) side or more / different led's. I have two other 4 ft led tubes which I bought to try which are cool white and warm. The cool white is much better and may be just what I need if I go with led's all round.



Earlier I cut the skirting for the left side and gave it the first coat of primer so I look forward to getting that done and I can move one set of shelves over. Also, I'm considering trying to move the rack and platform 90 degrees as I. Not sure I like where it is at the mo.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

So. Been a little while and time has been a little short to work on the man cave but I've been tidying things up ready for a new arrival. The next job is to go through all the crap that's on the shelves and work out what I can get rid of before tidying up the detailing kit.

I moved the stereo and a few other bits and the TV will be moving next when my mate pops round with his bad ass drill. Here are a few update pics:









The new arrival's first time in the man cave:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

The 1199 is a stunning bit of kit and my dream bike happy riding


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

This needs a slight update....

Ok, so I managed to spend a good few hours sorting the garage while the bike was away at the dealer being mended. I moved the tv from the side wall to the rear in the centre, placed my ground anchor where the bike will live in its new home just behind the right hand side door (as you look at the garage) as I find I rarely use that door.

Sheets of mdf were bolted the the rear of the Costco shelves and painted gloss black on the gym side. A small poster of Arnold was added too. A couple of hooks for the bench to be mounted on the wall when not in use as well as some to hold the ez curl bar.

After that, a damn good tidy up and a few trips to the tip meant I can now get a car in the free side and the bike in its new position. All my detailing gear is stowed away and I still have some room for more gym kit as and when I can afford it!

Here are a couple of pics...







There are still bits to do, such as better lighting etc but I'm really happy wit how it sits at the moment.

Cheers

Matt


----------

